# Surly Extra-Terrestrial 29 x 2.5 - where can I get them?



## pedalingkiwi (Feb 21, 2006)

Really keen to get hold of some of these tyres/tires, but they don't seem to be widely available (I'm in NZ, but can buy through usa/uk/europe online stores ok)

Any leads as to who has these for sale?


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi two days ago I checked the NZ wholesalers stock and they only listed 26" x 2.5"


Kiwi Pete out Bikepacking somewhere ☺


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Checked out some Maxxis grifters? Similar stuff in 29 x 2.5.


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=77095

My bad...that link is for 26"

Damn, I can't seem to find 29x2.5 either...


----------



## pedalingkiwi (Feb 21, 2006)

NZPeterG said:


> Hi two days ago I checked the NZ wholesalers stock and they only listed 26" x 2.5"
> 
> The NZ importers rep tells me there is a supply on the boat at present, will be available again in NZ soon


----------



## pedalingkiwi (Feb 21, 2006)

leeboh said:


> Checked out some Maxxis grifters? Similar stuff in 29 x 2.5.


Grifters are what I'm running at present, which are awesome on pavement, not so flash on gravel, so just want a bit more tread for when things get loose, and ET's seem to offer that


----------



## dh024 (Dec 11, 2010)

According to my LBS, Surly expects their production run of 29ers any day now, and they will be available for distribution next month. For me in Canada, that means they should arrive at my LBS in about 6 weeks. I ordered a set for my ECR. 

I also have a set of Grifters, and agree they are not a good tire in gravel. And it's not just about traction - those Grifters are not very durable: mine have been puncture prone, and I am always worried about tearing a sidewall. The new Surlys look like they will be a huge improvement.


----------



## pedalingkiwi (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks dh024, amazing how divergent info can be, perhaps the ones "on a boat now" are from the previous production run, but if not it sounds like it could be April before we see any here in NZ. The importers rep will look after me, and I hope to get some before mid-May for my Sulawesi expedition.

My Grifters have been really good puncture wise (incl 800km in Sumatra), though I'm not doing tough kms at home. I run slimed tubes to try to minimise the inconvenience of small intrusions through tyre, so maybe that masks the prevalence of punctures.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Q shows 01/27/2017 :/

MSRP is $55
Folding Bead
60tpi

I put a notification on when stock has arrived, when I get that notification I will post.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just got the email Q has them in stock. Says 50+ have arrived at the MN warehouse.


----------



## dh024 (Dec 11, 2010)

[HR][/HR]Bikeman.com and TreeFortBikes.com now have them as "available to order" on their websites.

Bikeman Surly ExtraTerrestrial 29 x 2.5 60tpi Plus Tire

Surly ExtraTerrestrial 29 x 2.5 60tpi Plus Tire in Tree Fort Bikes 29 Tires


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone have a measured weight on the 29x2.5 ET's yet?


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

Any long term reviews for this tire? I'm looking for a fast rolling and durable 29er tire for my hardtail that sees commuting, dirt roads and cross country use and occasional bikepacking. I'm also looking at the 2.6" Vittoria Mezcal. Seems like the Surly ET would be the fasts on road and gravel, but the Mezcal might be a little more single track capable. How does the Surly ET handle single track?


----------



## pedalingkiwi (Feb 21, 2006)

The Boz said:


> Any long term reviews for this tire? I'm looking for a fast rolling and durable 29er tire for my hardtail that sees commuting, dirt roads and cross country use and occasional bikepacking. I'm also looking at the 2.6" Vittoria Mezcal. Seems like the Surly ET would be the fasts on road and gravel, but the Mezcal might be a little more single track capable. How does the Surly ET handle single track?


Hi Boz - I haven't ridden any any more than a few hundred meters with my ET 29x2.5's on true singletrack, but they go well on gravel so I think they would be at least passable on singletrack, mostly dependant on just what surface it is (packed dirt, pea metal, dusty, gravel, rocky, etc)

I have used mine on a rigid Cotic Solaris for commuting, back road/gravel touring (NZ), tarmac touring (Indonesia)

Maybe I should just point em down a couple of runs at my local bike park & report back on Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

The Boz said:


> Any long term reviews for this tire? I'm looking for a fast rolling and durable 29er tire for my hardtail that sees commuting, dirt roads and cross country use and occasional bikepacking. I'm also looking at the 2.6" Vittoria Mezcal. Seems like the Surly ET would be the fasts on road and gravel, but the Mezcal might be a little more single track capable. How does the Surly ET handle single track?


 Check out the Maxxis rekon in 29x2.6. Worked well for me in all conditions.


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

I am running a Maxxis Rekon 2.6 in the rear right now. Nice tire, faster than the Terrene McFly that I have up front, but both are too chunky/aggressive for my desired use. I'm looking for something that can handle pavement without a lot of buzz...


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I think Maxxis makes a grifter in a 29 x 2.5.


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I just pulled the trigger on these Surlys. I like the durability and fast rolling. I'll report back.


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I got my new Surlys in the mail a couple days ago, and here are the first impressions: These are some hefty slabs of rubber, weighing 955 grams each. They seem very tough, I'm not going to be shy riding these on anything including rocky single track. I needed to bust out the motorcycle tire spoons to squeeze them on. Mounted on my 34mm inner width rims, they seemed true to size, bigger than the Maxxis Ikon 2.35" tires on my XC bike but smaller than the 2.6" Rekons. Just right. 

Rolling down the street on my commute to work, they roll FAST compared to the Maxxis Rekon and Terrene McFly tires that I had mounted before. The continuous center tread really does its thing, and the bike really maintains and holds its momentum after I'm pedaling, coasting for a long distance, much longer than before. 

I still need to take these off road, but so far I'm impressed.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

FWIW I have about 1,600 miles a pair of Surly ET’s and love them on my ECR. Tires measure slightly OVER 2.6” on Velocity Daully i39 rims. Mostly cement riding some dirt/gravel roads and minimal true off-road riding. Tires still look great with plenty of tread.


----------



## pedalingkiwi (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey there - finally got mine onto singletrack - hardpacked dirt - a week back and found them excellent. They might struggle if conditions get wet & greasy, but for an almost-do-it-all tire I think they rock. I commute, asphalt tour, gravel tour, and now singletrack on them and will definitely get another set, thought these aren't anywhere near significantly worn yet. Certainly a much more versatile option than Grifters, which are just fine for asphalt.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

pedalingkiwi said:


> Hey there - finally got mine onto singletrack - hardpacked dirt - a week back and found them excellent. They might struggle if conditions get wet & greasy, but for an almost-do-it-all tire I think they rock. I commute, asphalt tour, gravel tour, and now singletrack on them and will definitely get another set, thought these aren't anywhere near significantly worn yet. Certainly a much more versatile option than Grifters, which are just fine for asphalt.


Where in NZ did you pick them up from?
I'm currently over from Aus and thinking about a set

And yes I'm aware its an old thread


----------



## pedalingkiwi (Feb 21, 2006)

rifraf said:


> Where in NZ did you pick them up from?
> I'm currently over from Aus and thinking about a set
> 
> And yes I'm aware its an old thread


Hi rifraf - I just asked my trusty local bike shop - BASIC bikes in Christchurch - to get me a pair & voila. Supply might vary, but you could just google 'surly extra-terrestrial nz' and see what comes up. Burkes in Wellington seem to stock them. If you have 26" wheels BASIC might still have the ones they got in for me in error.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

pedalingkiwi said:


> Hi rifraf - I just asked my trusty local bike shop - BASIC bikes in Christchurch - to get me a pair & voila. Supply might vary, but you could just google 'surly extra-terrestrial nz' and see what comes up. Burkes in Wellington seem to stock them. If you have 26" wheels BASIC might still have the ones they got in for me in error.


Hi Pedalingkiwi,
thanks for the heads up.
Actually my Ogre takes 29" wheels but I've spotted some on trademe after your suggestion of Google.


----------

